# WW II damaged european Farm houses



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,guys,I have a buddy looking to make some WW II dioramas using Russian Armour etc but he is having problems(as am I)finding eastern european farmhouse building photos of damaged buildings etc,most seems to be post war stuff,can any one help,
cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly a lot of the stuff in Eastern Europe in WW2 and even today looks about like it has since the days of Napoleon. Log structures were common, but architectural styles and colors varied from region to region. 

MiniArt from Russia makes a lot of diorama sets for Russia/Eastern Europe and they have a couple of farm sets. Im not sure if they are best suited for say France or Italy but its worth a check. They also do sets of farm equipment, carts and wagons etc. They have sets like Budapest Street, Ukrainian Villiage, Polish etc. 

There is also a company (from Russia or Ukraine?) that makes wooden building kits for typical RUssian structures you would see in WW2. I think Hobby Terra carries/carried them.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

What scale is he working in?


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Honestly a lot of the stuff in Eastern Europe in WW2 and even today looks about like it has since the days of Napoleon. Log structures were common, but architectural styles and colors varied from region to region.
> 
> MiniArt from Russia makes a lot of diorama sets for Russia/Eastern Europe and they have a couple of farm sets. Im not sure if they are best suited for say France or Italy but its worth a check. They also do sets of farm equipment, carts and wagons etc. They have sets like Budapest Street, Ukrainian Villiage, Polish etc.
> 
> There is also a company (from Russia or Ukraine?) that makes wooden building kits for typical RUssian structures you would see in WW2. I think Hobby Terra carries/carried them.


The company's name is *Bastion 35*, also from Russia. They have a great product line and you can order direct.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool thanks for the link. I had seen their stuff some while ago and didn't recall the name.

For what its worth, MiniArt (and Italeri) make 1/72 ruined buildings. Only 1/48 is really not available to any great degree.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

If you can find it, snap up Bastion 35's machine gun bunker. This is as real as you can get without actually building one in your yard. It matches the plans I have perfectly.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> What scale is he working in?


Hi he's working in 1/35th

thanks also for the Bastion Link,I'll forward that on to him

sorry I haven't gotten back to you all before now,busy with my own projects and work

cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------

